# BSNL 3G + ROUTER dropping continuously...HELP



## kARTechnology (Mar 17, 2014)

well, im not a noob here 

I have setup *DLINK DSL-2750U *(hw. ver.C1)(with "_IN_1.10_B038_K8B_0K-IN-00-4459_20130702_test" firmware)
with *DLINK DWM-156 USB 3G DONGLE* (ver.A7)

and using it as *primary internet connection to 5 devices* (with 2 switches)
*ALL WIRED* WITH Dlink CAT5(DIY) and *WIFI OFF*
*
the problem is 3g simply drops*...i have attached log file...tried different firmware(2 of them)...tried if i could fix in telnet...no option like that in telnet...
only i have to *manually reboot in the configuration page or power cycle*(*router doesnt hang*, ethernet is okay all the time)
it reconnects automatically(day time), but the next day it wont.(the whole night it will be on and the computers are off...*router runs 24x7*)
download speed is excellent* 2mbps(in a rural area)* 
I access the routers(remote management,dyndns) and pc's(remote desktop,wake-on-lan too)
NOW i bought to my house to troubleshoot... any help?

the-day before yesterday the connection was ROCK-SOLID(after i changed MTU to 1480 from 1482) from 9am to 11pm...then every half an hour disconnects, then every 20 mins...then it stops connecting anymore...

or is bsnl disconnecting as there is no usage?(night only router is on)

what is the optimum setting for 
	
	



```
LCPEchoIntervarl:  LCPEchoFailure:
```
it is my 3g configuration page...i understood it what it does...
and sometimes i get request timedout in long pings(like for 50pings i get 1 req.timed.out)
tried tweaking 
	
	



```
MTU AND MRU
```
 too...
DISCONNECTION AND RECONECTION HAPPENS WITHIN MILLISECONDS IN DAYTIME...
logs


```
Date/Time Facility Severity Message 
Mar 16 20:36:24 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 16 20:36:35 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 16 20:36:38 daemon crit syslog: Received valid IP address from server. Connection UP.  
Mar 16 20:49:21 user crit kernel: eth1 Link DOWN.  
Mar 16 [U][B]21:18:38[/B][/U] daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. PPP connection DOWN.  
Mar 16 21:18:38 daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. Connection DOWN.  
Mar 16 21:18:48 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 16 21:19:00 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 16 [U][B]21:19:03[/B][/U] daemon crit syslog: Received valid IP address from server. Connection UP.  
Mar 16 21:42:27 daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. PPP connection DOWN.  
Mar 16 [U][B]21:42:27[/B][/U] daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. Connection DOWN.  
Mar 16 21:42:36 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 16[U][B] 21:42:40[/B][/U] daemon crit syslog: Received valid IP address from server. Connection UP.  
Mar 16 22:11:52 daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. PPP connection DOWN.  
Mar 16 [U][B]22:11:52[/B][/U] daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. Connection DOWN.  
Mar 16 22:12:02 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 16 22:12:13 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 16 [U][B]22:12:16[/B][/U] daemon crit syslog: Received valid IP address from server. Connection UP
```


debugging option in log

```
Date/Time Facility Severity Message 
Mar 16 20:36:22 local2 info chat[3473]: OK  
Mar 16 20:36:22 local2 info chat[3473]: -- got it  
Mar 16 20:36:22 local2 info chat[3473]: send (AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","bsnlnet"^M)  
Mar 16 20:36:22 local2 info chat[3473]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 20:36:22 local2 info chat[3473]: ^M  
Mar 16 20:36:22 local2 info chat[3473]: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","bsnlnet"^M^M  
Mar 16 20:36:22 local2 info chat[3473]: OK  
Mar 16 20:36:22 local2 info chat[3473]: -- got it  
Mar 16 20:36:22 local2 info chat[3473]: send (AT+CFUN=1^M)  
Mar 16 20:36:22 local2 info chat[3473]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 20:36:22 local2 info chat[3473]: ^M  
Mar 16 20:36:22 local2 info chat[3473]: AT+CFUN=1^M^M  
Mar 16 20:36:22 local2 info chat[3473]: OK  
Mar 16 20:36:22 local2 info chat[3473]: -- got it  
Mar 16 20:36:22 local2 info chat[3473]: send (ATD*99#^M)  
Mar 16 20:36:23 local2 info chat[3473]: timeout set to 30 seconds  
Mar 16 20:36:23 local2 info chat[3473]: expect (CONNECT)  
Mar 16 20:36:23 local2 info chat[3473]: ^M  
Mar 16 20:36:23 local2 info chat[3473]: ATD*99#^M^M  
Mar 16 20:36:23 local2 info chat[3473]: CONNECT  
Mar 16 20:36:23 local2 info chat[3473]: -- got it  
Mar 16 20:36:23 local2 info chat[3473]: send (^M)  
Mar 16 20:36:24 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 16 20:36:33 daemon notice syslog: PPP: Start to connect ...  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: abort on (NO CARRIER)  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: abort on (BUSY)  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: abort on (ERROR)  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: abort on (NO ANSWER)  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: abort on (Username/Password Incorrect)  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: timeout set to 8 seconds  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: send (AT^M)  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: AT^M^M  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: OK  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: -- got it  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: send (AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","bsnlnet"^M)  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: ^M  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","bsnlnet"^M^M  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: OK  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: -- got it  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: send (AT+CFUN=1^M)  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: ^M  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: AT+CFUN=1^M^M  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: OK  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: -- got it  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: send (ATD*99#^M)  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: timeout set to 30 seconds  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: expect (CONNECT)  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: ^M  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: ATD*99#^M^M  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: CONNECT  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: -- got it  
Mar 16 20:36:34 local2 info chat[3479]: send (^M)  
Mar 16 20:36:35 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 16 20:36:38 daemon crit syslog: Received valid IP address from server. Connection UP.  
Mar 16 20:49:21 user crit kernel: eth1 Link DOWN.  
Mar 16 20:49:21 user info kernel: br0: port 3(eth1) entering disabled state  
Mar 16 21:18:38 daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. PPP connection DOWN.  
Mar 16 21:18:38 daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. Connection DOWN.  
Mar 16 21:18:45 daemon notice syslog: PPP: Start to connect ...  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: abort on (NO CARRIER)  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: abort on (BUSY)  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: abort on (ERROR)  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: abort on (NO ANSWER)  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: abort on (Username/Password Incorrect)  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: timeout set to 8 seconds  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: send (AT^M)  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: AT^M^M  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: OK  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: -- got it  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: send (AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","bsnlnet"^M)  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: ^M  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","bsnlnet"^M^M  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: OK  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: -- got it  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: send (AT+CFUN=1^M)  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: ^M  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: AT+CFUN=1^M^M  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: OK  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: -- got it  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: send (ATD*99#^M)  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: timeout set to 30 seconds  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: expect (CONNECT)  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: ^M  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: ATD*99#^M^M  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: CONNECT  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: -- got it  
Mar 16 21:18:47 local2 info chat[5345]: send (^M)  
Mar 16 21:18:48 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 16 21:18:57 daemon notice syslog: PPP: Start to connect ...  
Mar 16 21:18:58 local2 info chat[5381]: abort on (NO CARRIER)  
Mar 16 21:18:58 local2 info chat[5381]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)  
Mar 16 21:18:58 local2 info chat[5381]: abort on (BUSY)  
Mar 16 21:18:58 local2 info chat[5381]: abort on (ERROR)  
Mar 16 21:18:58 local2 info chat[5381]: abort on (NO ANSWER)  
Mar 16 21:18:58 local2 info chat[5381]: abort on (Username/Password Incorrect)  
Mar 16 21:18:58 local2 info chat[5381]: timeout set to 8 seconds  
Mar 16 21:18:58 local2 info chat[5381]: send (AT^M)  
Mar 16 21:18:58 local2 info chat[5381]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 21:18:58 local2 info chat[5381]: AT^M^M  
Mar 16 21:18:58 local2 info chat[5381]: OK  
Mar 16 21:18:58 local2 info chat[5381]: -- got it  
Mar 16 21:18:58 local2 info chat[5381]: send (AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","bsnlnet"^M)  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: ^M  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","bsnlnet"^M^M  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: OK  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: -- got it  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: send (AT+CFUN=1^M)  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: ^M  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: AT+CFUN=1^M^M  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: OK  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: -- got it  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: send (ATD*99#^M)  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: timeout set to 30 seconds  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: expect (CONNECT)  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: ^M  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: ATD*99#^M^M  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: CONNECT  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: -- got it  
Mar 16 21:18:59 local2 info chat[5381]: send (^M)  
Mar 16 21:19:00 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 16 21:19:03 daemon crit syslog: Received valid IP address from server. Connection UP.  
Mar 16 21:28:15 syslog info -- MARK --  
Mar 16 21:42:27 daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. PPP connection DOWN.  
Mar 16 21:42:27 daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. Connection DOWN.  
Mar 16 21:42:34 daemon notice syslog: PPP: Start to connect ...  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: abort on (NO CARRIER)  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: abort on (BUSY)  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: abort on (ERROR)  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: abort on (NO ANSWER)  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: abort on (Username/Password Incorrect)  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: timeout set to 8 seconds  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: send (AT^M)  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: AT^M^M  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: OK  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: -- got it  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: send (AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","bsnlnet"^M)  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: ^M  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","bsnlnet"^M^M  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: OK  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: -- got it  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: send (AT+CFUN=1^M)  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: ^M  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: AT+CFUN=1^M^M  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: OK  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: -- got it  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: send (ATD*99#^M)  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: timeout set to 30 seconds  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: expect (CONNECT)  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: ^M  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: ATD*99#^M^M  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: CONNECT  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: -- got it  
Mar 16 21:42:35 local2 info chat[6706]: send (^M)  
Mar 16 21:42:36 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 16 21:42:40 daemon crit syslog: Received valid IP address from server. Connection UP.  
Mar 16 22:11:52 daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. PPP connection DOWN.  
Mar 16 22:11:52 daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. Connection DOWN.  
Mar 16 22:11:59 daemon notice syslog: PPP: Start to connect ...  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: abort on (NO CARRIER)  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: abort on (BUSY)  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: abort on (ERROR)  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: abort on (NO ANSWER)  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: abort on (Username/Password Incorrect)  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: timeout set to 8 seconds  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: send (AT^M)  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: AT^M^M  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: OK  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: -- got it  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: send (AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","bsnlnet"^M)  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: ^M  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","bsnlnet"^M^M  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: OK  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: -- got it  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: send (AT+CFUN=1^M)  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: ^M  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: AT+CFUN=1^M^M  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: OK  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: -- got it  
Mar 16 22:12:00 local2 info chat[8095]: send (ATD*99#^M)  
Mar 16 22:12:01 local2 info chat[8095]: timeout set to 30 seconds  
Mar 16 22:12:01 local2 info chat[8095]: expect (CONNECT)  
Mar 16 22:12:01 local2 info chat[8095]: ^M  
Mar 16 22:12:01 local2 info chat[8095]: ATD*99#^M^M  
Mar 16 22:12:01 local2 info chat[8095]: CONNECT  
Mar 16 22:12:01 local2 info chat[8095]: -- got it  
Mar 16 22:12:01 local2 info chat[8095]: send (^M)  
Mar 16 22:12:02 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 16 22:12:11 daemon notice syslog: PPP: Start to connect ...  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: abort on (NO CARRIER)  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: abort on (BUSY)  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: abort on (ERROR)  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: abort on (NO ANSWER)  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: abort on (Username/Password Incorrect)  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: timeout set to 8 seconds  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: send (AT^M)  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: AT^M^M  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: OK  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: -- got it  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: send (AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","bsnlnet"^M)  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: ^M  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","bsnlnet"^M^M  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: OK  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: -- got it  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: send (AT+CFUN=1^M)  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: expect (OK)  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: ^M  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: AT+CFUN=1^M^M  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: OK  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: -- got it  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: send (ATD*99#^M)  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: timeout set to 30 seconds  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: expect (CONNECT)  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: ^M  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: ATD*99#^M^M  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: CONNECT  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: -- got it  
Mar 16 22:12:12 local2 info chat[8105]: send (^M)  
Mar 16 22:12:13 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 16 22:12:16 daemon crit syslog: Received valid IP address from server. Connection UP.  
Mar 16 22:28:15 syslog info -- MARK --
```

- - - Updated - - -

99views and no reply?

i guess the problem is due to the router disconnecting the modem if there is no data usage...
i see in some other countries firmware, the Ui is different and there is a *"Idle time (in sec.): If there is no traffic for the preset time, the 3G will disconnect automatically"
*
it is not there in my firmware...
*kill dlink and their support team...they sent me the same firmware and tiold to reflash again...*

i continuously browsed for 1 hour and no droping...if i turn off pc and after 1 hour no internet...need to reboot to get connection back...

- - - Updated - - -

found interesing point from telnet....it is not due to firmware maybe as the los shows 0 value in that "demand" means  idle timeout is 0... so is it a bsnl problem?

```
<USB3GInfo>
      <Enable>1</Enable>
      <RouterType></RouterType>
      <RouterMAC></RouterMAC>
      <MODEMName>DWM 156 A7</MODEMName>
      <Baudrate>230400</Baudrate>
      <Debug>0</Debug>
      <Username></Username>
      <Password></Password>
      <APNName>bsnlnet</APNName>
      <PIN></PIN>
      <DNS0>0.0.0.0</DNS0>
      <DNS1>0.0.0.0</DNS1>
      <DiagupNO>*99#</DiagupNO>
    [U]  <Demand>0</Demand>[/U]
      <MTU>1480</MTU>
      <MRU>1480</MRU>
      <DefaultRoute>1</DefaultRoute>
      <LCPEchoFailure>10</LCPEchoFailure>
      <LCPEchoInterval>30</LCPEchoInterval>
      <Nettype>1</Nettype>
      <NoPComp>1</NoPComp>
      <isreboot>0</isreboot>
    </USB3GInfo>
  </InternetGatewayDevice>
dump bytes allocated=410640 used=122100 >
```


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 17, 2014)

no idea about bsnl 3g but i have seen bsnl broadband making similar errors like call failed,link down etc in modem log even though adsl link(& sometimes even connect link) is up indicating problems at bsnl servers.


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 17, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> no idea about bsnl 3g but i have seen bsnl broadband making similar errors like call failed,link down etc in modem log even though adsl link(& sometimes even connect link) is up indicating problems at bsnl servers.



can you help me find a website, which will ping my "dyndns" name every half an hour?
i want the router not to loose its internet at night time(all pc's are switched off)
so at that specified period it will ping perodically...
i cannot have my home pc on all the time to ping that router which is in remote site...
or install dd-wrt on my router to ping that remote router(so no need to turn on pc.)

daytime the net seems stable because of the remote dektop checking the internet periodically i think...
or else 

i can access the router telnet ->*busybox...*
so can i add a script there to always send ping requests ebery half an hour?
i dont no how to do that script...i went upto getting busynox and saw some cpuusage and mem info


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2014)

never used dd-wrt as i only use modem but as far as online method is concerned all the ways involves a pc so i guess you have no other choice except using dd-wrt.


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 18, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> never used dd-wrt as i only use modem but as far as online method is concerned all the ways involves a pc so i guess you have no other choice except using dd-wrt.



well i have a old ps with psu failed...
so 550rs(zebronics psu as it is a 2006 sempron pc)=new pc...
850rs=new ddwrt router(tplink 740n)

with pc i can setup a file server...wake it @ night in case i need anything from office? make it wake every 1 hr at night and ping,if ping fail then reboot router...it is a asus k8vmx+1gb ddr ram

with dd-wrt...bandhwith monitor + periodic ping only possible...no usb port in 850rs.

today log...

System Log


```
Date/Time Facility Severity Message 
Mar 18 05:38:13 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 18 [U]05:38:16[/U] daemon crit syslog: Received valid IP address from server. Connection UP.  
Mar 18 05:41:08 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=117.196.211.48 DST=117.235.169.172 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=58 ID=7095 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1820 DPT=23 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 [U]05:55:25[/U] daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. PPP connection DOWN.  
Mar 18 05:55:25 daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. Connection DOWN.  
Mar 18 05:55:35 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 18 05:55:38 daemon crit syslog: Received valid IP address from server. Connection UP.  
Mar 18[U] 06:00:44 [/U]daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. PPP connection DOWN.  
Mar 18 06:00:44 daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. Connection DOWN.  
Mar 18 06:00:53 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 18 06:00:56 daemon crit syslog: Received valid IP address from server. Connection UP.  
Mar 18 06:07:43 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=198.20.99.130 DST=117.246.237.223 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=107 ID=20094 PROTO=TCP SPT=12507 DPT=8333 WINDOW=9187 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 [U]06:12:44[/U] daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. PPP connection DOWN.  
Mar 18 06:12:44 daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. Connection DOWN.  
Mar 18 06:12:54 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 18 06:12:57 daemon crit syslog: Received valid IP address from server. Connection UP.  
Mar 18 06:15:03 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=190.252.209.172 DST=117.252.126.178 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=10044 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=59582 DPT=23 WINDOW=4380 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 06:15:04 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=190.252.209.172 DST=117.252.126.178 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=10045 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=59582 DPT=23 WINDOW=4380 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 06:15:10 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=190.252.209.172 DST=117.252.126.178 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=10046 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=59582 DPT=23 WINDOW=4380 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 06:15:47 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=125.89.162.11 DST=117.252.126.178 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=39 ID=62308 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=57370 DPT=23 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 06:15:49 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=125.89.162.11 DST=117.252.126.178 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=39 ID=62309 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=57370 DPT=23 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 [U]06:24:04[/U] daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. PPP connection DOWN.  
Mar 18 06:24:04 daemon crit syslog: Clear IP addresses. Connection DOWN.  
Mar 18 06:24:14 daemon crit syslog: PPP LCP UP.  
Mar 18 06:24:17 daemon crit syslog: Received valid IP address from server. Connection UP.  
Mar 18 07:04:57 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=93.174.93.51 DST=117.235.238.124 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=238 ID=54321 PROTO=TCP SPT=33583 DPT=11903 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 07:27:37 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=190.255.77.149 DST=117.235.238.124 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=42 ID=36299 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=46893 DPT=23 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 07:27:40 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=190.255.77.149 DST=117.235.238.124 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=42 ID=36300 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=46893 DPT=23 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 07:27:46 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=190.255.77.149 DST=117.235.238.124 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=42 ID=36301 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=46893 DPT=23 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 07:59:36 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=204.93.154.221 DST=117.235.238.124 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=46 ID=42746 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55806 DPT=554 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 07:59:36 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=204.93.154.221 DST=117.235.238.124 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=46 ID=60128 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=51731 DPT=587 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 07:59:36 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=204.93.154.221 DST=117.235.238.124 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=46 ID=12569 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55531 DPT=1723 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 07:59:36 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=204.93.154.221 DST=117.235.238.124 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=46 ID=3256 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=46209 DPT=23 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 07:59:36 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=204.93.154.221 DST=117.235.238.124 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=46 ID=60286 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=37695 DPT=53 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 08:20:14 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=222.92.130.234 DST=117.235.238.124 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=44 ID=35965 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=56946 DPT=23 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 08:20:15 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=222.92.130.234 DST=117.235.238.124 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=44 ID=35966 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=56946 DPT=23 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 09:07:51 user crit kernel: eth1 Link DOWN.  
Mar 18 09:07:54 user crit kernel: eth1 Link UP 100 mbps full duplex  
Mar 18 09:08:03 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=59.124.4.19 DST=117.235.238.124 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=46 ID=23411 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1758 DPT=54093 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 09:08:03 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=31.32.207.141 DST=117.235.238.124 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=111 ID=19616 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=58370 DPT=443 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 09:08:06 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=59.124.4.19 DST=117.235.238.124 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=46 ID=23426 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1758 DPT=54093 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000  
Mar 18 [U]09:08:06[/U] user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp7 OUT= MAC= SRC=31.32.207.141 DST=117.235.238.124 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=111 ID=19618 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=58370 DPT=443 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000
```
 *
DAT kernel intrusion...what ever it is kept my router connected to internet...*
IS SOMEBODY TRYING TO HACK ME? ONE OF THE SRC IP WAS FROM CHINA...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2014)

looks more like the usual infected system spam mail spreading.i doubt someone wasting their time & skill on a home router.


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 18, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> looks more like the usual infected system spam mail spreading.i doubt someone wasting their time & skill on a home router.



you mean im wasting time on my home router???
my system has no viruses...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2014)

i meant hackers. why would someone use their knowledge & skill(especially from China) to break into a home router when there are various US/1st world companies/organizations options available?most of the hacked/infected home pc(not routers) in 3rd world countries are used as bots in ddos attacks or spamming.router hacking is more sophisticated & is usually used to gain entry into financially lucrative corporate or sensitive organizations.


----------

